# No operations to display at this time.



## sengul (22. Aug 2015)

hallo,
ich habe folgendes problem. Wenn ich mein Projoct(Dynamik web project) cleanen(Clean) will, dann lauft es gerade mal 15% und anschliessend kommt diese Message "No operations to display at this time."

Was bedeutet das? Wie kann ich das project cleanen? 

Ich freue mich auf Hilfe?


----------

